# Boing Boing



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

This video of Brew cracks me up! He hops like Pepe Le Pew! He LOVES tall grass 

Brew in the tall grass - YouTube


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

That is so cute. It reminds me of my Buddy when he was a puppy encountering his first snow drifts.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Very cute video. Made me smile..


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's hysterical! He looks so happy!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha, he's such a happy guy, he acts as tho everyday is the best day of his life.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I laughed at his happiness . A bit of an antelope cross you have there  That's OK , I have a mountain goat. Such pleasure from such a simple thing, that is living life to the fullest.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

so much fun!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Great video. Made me laugh! Handsome boy.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I love the hopping its so adorable.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

He's a mix breed, half golden half kangaroo


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

How cute! Hehehe! I believe he has springs on his paws.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that's the definition of joy in motion, leaping and bounding!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the smile, the way Brew bounces is adorable.


----------



## Bear12 (Oct 7, 2014)

That's funny


----------

